# Dies & Das & Allgemeines



## MG (7. Februar 2017)

Hier ein Link zu unser Technologie Seite:
http://www.newmen-components.de/de/125/company/technologie/

Die Seite wird immer wieder erweitert und enthält für den ein oder anderen vielleicht ein paar interessante Informationen.


----------



## Beechboy (13. September 2020)

Hallo Michi Grätz Team,
ich habe 2 Newmen Advanced Felgen A30 gekauft. Die sind aber leider von Cube-Rädern und haben nicht die passende Farbe und zusätzlich noch unterschiedliche Farben. Ich habe mal probiert ob die Decals abgehen und das scheint zu gehen. Gibt es die Decals in der originalen Farbe einzeln nachzukaufen? Oder auch in Wunschfarbe?
Für die Carbonfelgen braucht man ja keine Washer an den Nippeln?!
Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

